# Wood Inlays from VW Individual



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

It is possible to order wood inlay detailing through VW Individual. The wood inlays show up on the main horizontal panel that reaches across the dashboard (the piece that surrounds the clock), and also carry across along the upper wood trim of the front and rear doors.
Various combinations are available. The photos show all the different inlay patterns, but any inlay can be selected with any of the 5 basic wood colours. The list price for this option, from the September 2004 VW Individual catalog, is € 2,380.-
Many thanks to Dieter, who has this inlay in his Phaeton, for providing these swatches.
Michael
*Wood Inlay Examples*
_"Agnolo" with Myrtle background_








_"Francione" with Burl Walnut background_








_"Lendinara" with Chestnut background_








_"Maiano" with Burl Walnut background_








_"Zambelli" with Chestnut background_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood Inlays from VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Again, many thanks to Dieter in Berlin for providing these excellent photos of the wood inlay detailing in his 4 seater W12 Phaeton.
*Wood Inlay Trim* (from VW Individual)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood Inlays from VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to William (Culverwood) for this excellent photo of wood inlay detailing that he took during his recent trip to Dresden.
*Wood Inlay Detailing*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood Inlays from VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Here are some additional photos showing wood inlay work that is available from VW Individual. This vehicle also has a few other options from VW Individual, including a DVD entertainment system, two-tone leather seating, and Alcantara headliner.

*Wood Inlay Work*


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Wood Inlays from VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

The Dresden car looks stunning. I imagine it in Teak leather with piano black wood trim and I salivate.


----------



## Viergang Fuchs (May 31, 2006)

We need a fellow in Germany to keep an eye on the salvage yards. I don't know if I'm ready to pay three thousand dollars for the inlaid wood; I would be happy to pay, say, a thousand dollars for a set out of a wrecked car


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Viergang Fuchs)*

I like the flourescent strip light in the picture. Is this a VW Individual option?
Most people want a living room like my a car. I guess that guy wanted a car like my kitchen!
In that case can I have a juicer?
Surely a toaster would be easy? (Just two slots in the centre console)
FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_I like the fluorescent strip light in the picture. Is this a VW Individual option?

No, the fluorescent light is just used to better display the interior of the car. But, if you look carefully at the same picture, you will see that supplementary reading lights have been fitted in the headliner of that car, for use of the back seat passengers.
Michael


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Any chance of picture rehosting? :wave:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

No, it's far too much of a PITA now (with the new Vbulletin software) to re-host pictures, and these options cannot be ordered anymore (hence no point in posting the details), *but...*

If you send me your email address via a private message, I'll post all the original pictures to you.

Michael


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Here is the photo I took in Dresden


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> No, it's far too much of a PITA now (with the new Vbulletin software) to re-host pictures, and these options cannot be ordered anymore (hence no point in posting the details), *but...*
> 
> If you send me your email address via a private message, I'll post all the original pictures to you.
> 
> Michael


Can't get them anymore????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I emailed the photos out to a Hotmail address beginning with "awdinut", was that you?

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Beautiful wood inlays*

I well remember in 2003 visiting Pons, the celebrated Dutch VW distributor, for the preview and the launch parties for the Phaeton. We saw the whole range of colours, leathers and woods then. I still can hardly believe that we now have one of these wonderful cars in our family now, all these years later. Our V8 has the extended walnut trims, and I am wondering if, when we are a bit more flush, it would be possible to visit Dresden and have some marquetry inlays retrofitted there on our second hand vehicle. Are they still available? Some years later the range of inlays was reduced from about 6 to only 3, I think. My wife thinks it would be wasted money but I know she would love to see them in our car, as she loves antique furniture and these inlays are marvellous. All our friends enjoy riding in the car, and I cannot understand why it had such a poor reception from the public. Of course the early Audis were not as successful as today, and fashion is often ridiculous.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I really, really wanted that inlay, but only found one car with them, it was soooo pretty but it wasn't suitable for other reasons.

Then last year I saw the dealer's Phaeton inlay display stand thrown behind a desk covered in sticky tape with some of the samples torn off. I could have cried at the barbarians' attitude.

I guess that means it's discontinued, at least in UK?

Chris


----------

